# صفات البنات حسب شهر ميلادهن



## ++sameh++ (4 مارس 2006)

*صفات البنات حسب شهر ميلادهن*

((مواليد شهر يناير ))

السمات المميزة لهذه المرأة:هذه المرأة ساحرة تجذب إليها الأنظار 
أينما كانت ، لهذا ينبغي أن تحذر من جمالها الذي يجلب لها الكثير من 
المضايقات..لكنها قوية، حازمة، تفكر بعقل و منطق ، متمسكة بالتقاليد 
،بسيطة في ملابسها، عفيفة النفس ، تعيش عمراً طويلاً..تكره الكذب التجديد.. 
انفعالاتها الداخلية لا تظهر على وجهها و لا يبدو عليها الحزن أو 
الفرح..فهي بطبيعتها كتومة، يمكنك ائتمانها على أسرارك..و هي دقيقة 
رقيقة مؤدبة، تحب الجميع و تعمل حساب كل شيء ..حتى أدق 
التفاصيلات..تتمهل قبل أي قرار تتخذه،و بخاصة قرار الزواج فهي تأخذ تكبراً على 
التيسط معهم ، لكن من يعرفها جيداً يعرف أنها تقول الكلمة المناسبة 
في الوقت المناسب و للشخص المناسب!!!! 

((مواليد شهر فبراير ))

هذه المرأة اجتماعية قادرة على التعامل مع جميع أنواع البشر على 
اختلاف ميولهم و أهدافهم و ثقافاتهم، و هي في نفس الوقت تميل للهدوء 
و تقدر المشاعر الرومانسية الرقيقة و تتميز باستقلالية الرأي..تعشق 
الطبيعة و الحياة الفطرية،تحب العطاء و هي شديدة الانفعال أحيانا،ً و 
لكن انفعالاتها دائما ًمؤقتة، تبدأ بصورة مفاجئة-هكذا دون أي مقدمات- 
و تنتهي بنفس الصورة لبساطة و تلقائية روحها التي تمتاز أيضاً بالخجل 
و الحياء الشديدين و التدين..و تكون عادة محافظة اجتماعياً..تملك 
قدراً عاليًا من السيطرة على النفس و ضبط الأعصاب.. 
قدرتها على العطاء دائماً في ازدياد لأنها عاطفية بالفطرة ، تميل إلى 
الرومانسية الحالمة في معظم الأحيان. 
شعارها "افعل ما تريد،مما لا يرفضه المجتمع" فهي تتصرف على سجيتها و 
في هدوء يصل إلى حد الغموض أحيانا.ً و تتميز بشخصية مستقلة و دأبها 
في العمل يكسبها مكانة خاصة.. 
تحب الناس، تمتاز بالحساسيه المفرطة و القلب الرقيق و الذكاء الحاد 
معا،ً لو أتاحت لنفسها الوقت الكافي فهي تنجز أعمالها على أكمل وجه. 


((مواليد شهر مارس ))

هذه المرأه مثال للسحر و الجاذبية..باهرة الجمال حقاً وذكية..تحب 
العلم ...تهتم بدراسة اللغات الأجنبية و كثرة النشاط و القوة .. 
معروفة بصواب الرأي، لكنها قد تكون قاسية القلب أحياناً......... 
ليست في حاجه إلى من يحثها على العمل فهي مشغولة على الدوام به، لا 
يمكن أن تراها في حالة كسل، سريعة الحركة، جميلة الطلعة..باختصار هي 
قطعه غنية رائعة يتطلع المرء إليها طويلاً ليملأ عينيه من جمالها. 
فياضة الحيوية، و يبدو هذا في كل حركة من حركاتها الرشيقة..فهي تجذب 
الآخرين بنضارة بشرتها الوردية و كياستها و لباقتها في التعامل 
ورقتها في كلامها . 
و هي تحافظ على هذه الصفات الجميلة حتى آخر يوم في حياتها.. 
بالآخرين، أشبه بثرثرة الأطفال معظمها تظاهر و استعراض لجذب الإنتباه... 


((مواليد شهر إبريل ))

هذه المرأه ذكيه فطنة..حادة الملاحظة. اجتماعيه محبة للناس، سهلة 
التكيف معهم بشرط أن يكونوا بسطاء و صادقين مع أنفسهم و بعيدين عن الإدعاء و التملق. 
عبثاً تحاول وعظها أو إقناعها لأنها لا تتأثر بالمنطق، لكنها تفرق 
بين الخطأ و الصواب،جريئة عصبية..لا تستسلم أبدا ًللأوهام أو 
الأحلام، فهي تعتني جداً بجمالها و مظهرها..
و لا تتنازل أبداً من مركز الصدارة. و هي مشهورة بكثرة 
الإنفاق و تبديد المال، تحب الثياب الجميلة.. مغرمة بالرفاهية و 
الترف و أي شيء قد يبلغ الكمال.. 
الغيرة هي عدوتها اللدود، و قد تدمر مستقبلها و سعادتها..فهي في 
منتهى الصراحة..لا تعرف الكذب أبداً،حادة الذكاء.. سريعة البديهة، 
تفهم الأمور بسرعة و من نظرة واحدة، سريعة التفكير و إصدار القرار وكذلك في تنفيذه، 
تعشق الحرية و الإنطلاق و الذهاب إلى كل مكان مما يجعل الإشاعات 
تنتشر حولها، أعصابها دائماً قلقة متوترة. 



((مواليد شهر مايو ))

هذه المرأة لا تستطيع التنازل عنها، إنها جميلة مرحة تنظر إلى الحياة 
بمنظار وردي، تزرع البهجة في روحك، تجعل التفاؤل يتسلل إلى مسامك 
مهما كانت كآبتك فهي قمة في الحنان ورفاهية الحس، تقدم العون للجميع.. 
تحقق نجاحات في جميع مراحل عمرها، واعية بعيدة النظر. لها قدرة فائقة 
على تحويل كل شيء و أي شيء من الفشل إلى النجاح، أفكارها متجددة و خلاقة 
وحياتها مسالمة جميلة. 
تفتقد إلى القرار الصائب، و التردد هو عيبها الأساسي ، تخشى أن يتأثر 
رأيها بأي شيء و لأي شيء، و لهدا تميل للتغير الدائم،رغم قدرتها على 
تنظيم أفكارها و تحديد ما تريده بدقة..فضولية، دائمة السؤال، سريعة الاستيعاب، 
لديها ذاكرة فوتوغرافية، تسمع و تسجل ما يقال لها في ذاكرتها.. 
تلفت النظر بطريقة تفكيرها العلمية المنطقية..تمتاز بسلامة الذوق و 
على الأخص في إنتقاء الألوان البديعة.. 
تميل للكسل و لا تريد أن تتعب نفسها أو ترهق جسدها في العمل أياً كان نوعه.. 
لا تعرف الأنانية، لديها القدرة على الإمساك بزمام الأمور في مجال 
العمل، و من الصعب جداً أن تجدها مستسلمة لأي قوى خارجيه أو تخضع لسواها.. 




((مواليد شهر يونيو ))

هذه المرأة جميلة، سعيدة الحظ، مغرمة بالألوان والزهور وبالطبيعة 
والفنون....... عواطفها حارة بالرغم من تقلبها وهوائيتها مما يجعلها تبدو 
باردة الإحساس بعض الشيء. واقعية لا يغرها الكلام العطفي ومعسول 
القول، فهي تحب بعقلها لا بقلبها ، تعشق المال إلا أنها تقطر أحيانا 
في المصاريف بما يشبه البخل..و ابتسامتها تفتح لها الكثير من 
الأبواب، لهذا فهي تخسر الكثير عندما تكف عن أن تكون بشوشة الوجه 
جذابة الحديث.. تحب الحيوانات الأليفة غالصيرة و غالباً ما يكون في 
دارها قفص للطيور المفردة . 
​


----------



## ++sameh++ (4 مارس 2006)

((مواليد شهر يوليو))

هذه المرأة متفائلة دائماً..ثابتة الرأي..تهوى المغامرات الصعبة..لا 
تتبدل آراؤها مهما تقلبت الظروف..و تصرفاتها عموماً تتسم بالخجل و 
التهذيب..تصدق بسهولة شديدة كل ما يقال لها..تقف إلى جانب أصدقائها 
في كل المواقف وخاصة أصعبها ، جميلة الخلق .........كثيرة النشاط .. مجدة 
في العمل .. وتنجح أحياناً في المكر و الخداع 
قد تكون عصبية خيالية مع نفسها وتميل إلى الوحدة والحزن، وتنسى 
الاهتمام بصحتها ، المرأة تعتمد على نفسها ، وتضحي في سبيل سعادة 
وراحة من حولها ..، ناعمة .......جميلة..كسولة بعض الشيء.. لا تبالغ في
مظاهرها الخارجية ..، قادرة على ترجمة أحا سيسها كلاماً واضحاً..وهذا 
أفضل لها كثيراً..لأن الناس دائماً يحاولون استغلال صحتها ... يجب 
ألا تحمل حالتها النفسية أي ضغط من أي نوع .. إذا ما شعرت بأي اختناق 
أو ضيق من حولها يجب أن تقول بمنتهى الصراحة.. "كفى"!. 



((مواليد شهر أغسطس ))

صلبة الرأي ، لا تستلم بسهولة ، الكلمة دائماً هي كلمتها مما يسبب 
الكثير من المشكلات،كربمة تحب الخير وتقدمة للمحيطين بها بلا حساب، 
، حساسة، لها تقاطيع حادة و ملامح قوية.. بشوشة الوجه تجذب لها 
الآخرين بمجاملتها للمحيطين بها، تفعل كل شيء كما يحلو لها، و من 
الأفضل ألا ينصحها أحد بفعل شيىء، فهي متعصبة لرأيها..كسولة، تميل 
إلى النوم و البلادة، تختال في مشيتها و تهتم كثيراً بمظهرها و 
أناقتها. 



((مواليد شهر سبتمبر )) 

كثيرة الحياء..طاهرة.........نقية..حسنة الخلق، شديدة الذكاء و العاطفة، 
هادئة متحفظة في تصرفاتها موزونة العقل والحكمة، مخلصة لا تسمح لأحد 
أن يهينها أو يقلل من شأنها..تحب الرجل الأنيق المنظم و تكره الرجل 
الكذاب و تراه ثعبانًا سام الأنياب..واقعية لا تترك نفسها للأحلام، 
تنفق مالها بحكمة.. 
علاقتها بربها قوية و إيمانها به كأنها تراه ينير طريقها دائماً و 
نادراً ما يمسها سوء....دقيقة في كل شيء و الويل لمن يحاول أن 
يغشها..صوتها ناعم يدل على الفهم و الصدق و الحكمة..تبحث عن عيوب 
الناس و تتعرض لهم بالنقد و هي تظن أنها تسدي لهم نصيحة غالية. 



((مواليد شهر أكتوبر ))

جميلة..ساحرة..لا تعترف بالسن..تحب استعمال الزينة..ذكية..تحب العلم و الدراسة. 
متألقة..ذات موهبه تجارية منذ صغرها..لهذا تصل إلى الثروة و الغنى في 
وقت قصير، قوية، عنيدة..تحب السيطرة..صعبة الإقناع لكنها شديدة 
العاطفة، ولديها غريزة أنثوية قوية، غامضة، فاتنة. 
تعرف شخصية المرء بمجرد رؤيته،و لهذا فهي قادرة على أن تمنح كل إنسان 
الكلام الذي يناسبه و من ثم تخترق القلوب بيسر و سهولة، هذا بالإضافة 
إلى طريقتها الناعمة الواثقة في الحديث..شديدة الإسراف و التبذير... 
و طريقة صرفها للمال تدل على عدم اهتمام ولا مبالاة بقيمته..آية في 
الأناقة، تغالي في الحب..كما تغالي في الكره..و تحتقر كل شيء لا 
تستطيع إنجازه.......لا تقبل بأن يتدخل أحد في حياتها الخاصة مهما كانت 
مكانته..لا تخدع بسهولة و تشم رائحة الكذب من بعيد..تحب الصدق و 
الحق،و لا تبالي بسوء فهم الأصدقاء لها.. 



((مواليد شهر نوفمبر ))

صاحبة إرادة قوية.. تعشق الاستقلال..عقلها يسبق عمرها وينتظرها 
مستقبل مرموق، تتمتع بضمير حي .. تبني مشاريعها على أسس 
متينة..وروابطها الأسرية قوية، فهي قادرة على بناء بيت عظيم مفعم 
بالسعادة والهناء. 
رياضية جدًا..أخلاقها..وجسمها..تحب التعاون مع الآخرين في حل 
مشكلاتهم ...مخلصة..تضحي من أجل الآخرين..لديها أعماق عاطفية 
ساحرة.وفاتنة..لا تقبل الأعمال الرديئة و لا تحترمها. مولعة بالحرية 
وتكره أي نظام أو قانون، تميل إلى السفر..خيالية..صعبة 
الإقناع........لديها أنوثة فواحة و غريزة قوية..عنيدة و مسيطرة. 
ذاكرتها قوية، عقلها جبار، صريحة مع نفسها وصادقة مع الآخرين..لها 
حيوية و نشاط فائقين.. 
تتمتع بروح قتالية و تميل إلى الإسراف بطبيعتها، عندما تريد شيئاً 
تصمم عليه و تنجزه بجدارة..ملتزمة أمام نفسها و أمام الآخرين أحياناً 
مما قد يصيبها بالإحساس الزائد بالعظمة... 


((مواليد شهر ديسمبر ))

تتميز بنظرتها المتفتحة على الحياة و هي الأكثر شعبية، و تتوقع من 
الجميع البراعة و الحكمة.. قوة إرادتها تساعدها على تحمل الضغوط بقوة 
و عزم، صبورة جداً، حساسة إلى درجة كبيرة.. تحيط الآخرين بالحب و 
الحنان..قد تندم بعض الأحيان على الأشياء التي تدفع ثمنها بسبب زلة 
لسان فيجب أن تحاول دائماً الحفاظ على الهدوء و الصمت كلما أمكن.. من 
أخطر عيوبها سرعة نفاد صبرها و مللها الدائم.. مرحة تفتح قلبها للجميع 
في يسر و بساطة.. تظل شابة مهما تقدم بها العمر..تكره الكذب و 
الكذابين، لا تتردد في قول الحق مهما كلفها ذلك من تضحيات. 
عاطفتها مشتعلة دائمًا، و أحياناً تفقد السيطرة على أعصابها.. تبحث عن 
التحدي الصعب، منطلقة اجتماعياً و دائرة علاقاتها متسعة و مفتوحة في 
انتظار أصدقاء جدد، أكثر مشكلاتها تكون بسبب الغيرة و كثرة الحاقدين 
و الحاسدين حولها في كل مكان لأنها ذات قلب أبيض... تتحدث بعذوبة و 
صراحة، تثير غيرة بقية النساء، واضحة، أنيقة في بساطة، متألقة 
عاطفياً..باختصار هي مثال للجاذبية..الوضوح..الواقعية، الاعتزاز و ... 
الثقة بالنفس​


----------



## ميرنا (4 مارس 2006)

*ميرسى على الموضوع ولونى مش كدا خالص :36_1_4:*


----------



## ميرنا (4 مارس 2006)

*طيب دى كماله ليك يا موحه بس لكلو بنات او شباب *

*مواليد شهر يناير :
مدبرين .. كريمين الأخلاق .. و لكنهم يميلون إلى الكآبه 

مواليد شهر فبراير : 
رقيقي القلب .. أشخاص محبين وحنونين

مواليد شهر مارس : 
طائشين .. كثيرين الكلام .. يميلون إلى الخصام و النزاع 

مواليد شهر ابريل : 
متقلبين .. قليلي الخبرة .. و لكنهم حسني الطلعه غالبا 

مواليد شهر مايو : 
جميلون .. محبوبين .. عيدين الطالع و الحظ غالبا 

مواليد شهر يونيه : 
حاد الطبع .. سريع الغضب .. كثيري المزاح 


مواليد شهر يوليه : 
متوسطي الجمال غالبا . عبوسين الوجه . حادين الطبع 

مواليد شهر اغسطس : 
ظريفين محظوظين .. يتزوجون غالبا من شخص موسرا 

مواليد شهر سبتمبر : 
أذكياء .. بشوشين .. يمتازون بجاذبية طبيعيه 

مواليد شهر اكتوبر : 
جميلين .. مدللين .. و لكنهم سيئن الحظ غالبا 

مواليد شهر نوفمبر : 
كريمين .. فضلاء.. ليني العشره .. سعيدي الحظ 

مواليد شهر ديسمبر : 
جميلين..أذكياء .. بشوشين .. يميلون لكل جديد و لكنهم مسرفين


-----------------------------------------------------

من أي شهر أنت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## blackguitar (4 مارس 2006)

*انا من اخر شهر *
*وتقريبا انا فيا الصفات دى *

*ميرسى ليك يا سامح وميرنا*
*على التفسيرات دى*


----------



## ++sameh++ (12 مارس 2006)

> *ميرسى على الموضوع ولونى مش كدا خالص*


 
*خلاص يا ميرنا ما تعيطيش ، أنتى فعلاً مش كدة ، أرتاحتى بقى ، وميرسى على إضافتك الجميلة ديه .*


----------



## ++sameh++ (12 مارس 2006)

*العفو يا بلاك جيتار ، ربنا معاك*


----------



## +Dream+ (13 مارس 2006)

*طب انا فيه شهر مولودة فيه *

*و التانى اتسجلت فيه اختار مين فيهم *

*و لا اقولك هختار الى عاجبنى من الشهرين من صفات فيا ههههههههه*

*ميرسى ليك على موضوعك يا سامح *

*و ميرسى لأضافتك يا ميرنا*


----------



## فيوليتا (13 مارس 2006)

موضوع جميل أنا من مواليد شهر نوفمبر تقريبا الكلام ينطبق علي .شكرا على الموضوع الحلو


----------



## moga (13 مارس 2006)

*انا بقى من مواليد مايو يعنى ....... تووووووووور انا بقولكم اهو  وتقريبا كدة يعنى فيا من الصفات دى *
*ميرسى ليك يا سامح انت وميرنا على التفسيرات الحلوة دى*


----------



## ++sameh++ (18 مارس 2006)

> *طب انا فيه شهر مولودة فيه
> 
> و التانى اتسجلت فيه اختار مين فيهم *


 
*حتى فى ميلادك تعبانا ، أختارى اللى يعجبك ، اللى شايفاه يناسب شخصيتك أكتر ، شكراً يا دريم .*


----------



## ++sameh++ (18 مارس 2006)

> موضوع جميل أنا من مواليد شهر نوفمبر تقريبا الكلام ينطبق علي .شكرا على الموضوع الحلو


 
*طب كويس يا فيوليتا ، ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ++sameh++ (18 مارس 2006)

> *انا بقى من مواليد مايو يعنى ....... تووووووووور انا بقولكم اهو وتقريبا كدة يعنى فيا من الصفات دى *


 
*اى خدمة يا موجه ، شكراً على مشاركتك ، ربنا معاكى*


----------



## asalya (31 أغسطس 2008)

*صفات البنات على حسب شهور ميلادهم‎*

مواليد شهر ينايرالسمات المميزة لهذه المرآة

هذه المرآة ساحرة تجذب إليها الأنظار أينما كانت 
، لهذاينبغي أن تحذر من جمالها الذي يجلب لها الكثير من المضايقات..لكنهاقوية،حازمة، تفكر بعقل و منطق ، متمسكة بالتقاليد ،بسيطة في ملابسها، عفيفةالنفس ،تعيش عمراً طويلاً..تكره الكذبالتجديد.. انفعالاتها الداخلية لا تظهر على وجههاو لا يبدو عليها الحزن أوالفرح..فهي بطبيعتها كتومة ، يمكنك ائتمانها علىأسرارك..و هي دقيقة رقيقةمؤدبة، تحب الجميع و تعمل حساب كل شيء ..حتى أدقالتفصيلات..تتمهل قبل أيقرار تتخذه،و بخاصة قرار الزواج فهي تأخذ تكبراً علىالتبسط معهم ، لكن منيعرفها جيداً يعرف أنها تقول الكلمة المناسبة في الوقتالمناسب و للشخصالمناسب

مواليد شهر فبراير

هذه المرآةاجتماعية قادرة على التعامل مع جميع أنواع البشر على اختلاف ميولهمو أهدافهم وثقافاتهم، و هي في نفس الوقت تميل للهدوء و تقدر المشاعرالرومانسية الرقيقة وتتميز باستقلالية الرأي..تعشقالطبيعة و الحياة الفطرية،تحب العطاء و هي شديدةالانفعال أحيانا،ً ولكنانفعالاتها دائما ًمؤقتة، تبدأ بصورة مفاجئة-هكذا دونأي مقدمات- و تنتهي بنفسالصورة لبساطة و تلقائية روحها التي تمتاز أيضاً بالخجلو الحياء الشديدين والتدين..و تكون عادة محافظة اجتماعياً..تملك قدراً عاليًامن السيطرة علىالنفس و ضبط الأعصاب.. قدرتها على العطاء دائماً في ازديادلأنها عاطفيةبالفطرة ، تميل إلى الرومانسية الحالمة في معظم الأحيان. شعارها "افعل ماتريد،مما لا يرفضه المجتمع" فهي تتصرف على سجيتها و في هدوء يصل إلىحدالغموض أحيانا.ً و تتميز بشخصية مستقلة و دأبها في العمل يكسبها مكانةخاصة.. تحب الناس، تمتاز بالحساسيه المفرطة و القلب الرقيق و الذكاء الحادمعا،ً لو أتاحت لنفسها الوقت الكافي فهي تنجز أعمالها على أكملوجه.مواليد
 شهر مارس

 هذه المرأه مثال للسحر و الجاذبية..باهرةالجمال حقاً وذكية..تحب العلمتهتم بدراسة اللغات الأجنبية و كثرة النشاط والقوة .. معروفة بصواب الرأي،لكنها قد تكون قاسية القلب أحياناً......... ليستفي حاجه إلى من يحثها علىالعمل فهي مشغولة على الدوام به، لا يمكن أنتراهافي حالة كسل، سريعة الحركة، جميلة الطلعة..باختصار هي قطعه غنية رائعةيتطلعالمرء إليها طويلاً ليملأ عينيه من جمالها.فياضة الحيوية، و يبدو هذافي كل حركة من حركاتها الرشيقة..فهي تجذب الآخرينبنضارة بشرتها الوردية وكياستها و لباقتها في التعامل ورقتها في كلامها . وهي تحافظ على هذه الصفاتالجميلة حتى آخر يوم في حياتها.. بالآخرين،أشبه بثرثرة الأطفال معظمها تظاهر واستعراض لجذب الإنتباه...مواليد شهر إبريلهذه المرأه ذكيهفطنة..حادة الملاحظة. اجتماعيه محبة للناس، سهلة التكيف معهم بشرط أن يكونوابسطاء و صادقين مع أنفسهم و بعيدين عن الإدعاء و التملق. عبثاًتحاول وعظها أوإقناعها لأنها لا تتأثر بالمنطق، لكنها تفرق بين الخطأ والصواب،جريئةعصبية..لا تستسلم أبدا ًللأوهام أو الأحلام، فهي تعتني جداًبجمالهاومظهرها..و لا تتنازل أبداً من مركز الصدارة. و هي مشهورة بكثرة الإنفاق وتبديدالمال، تحب الثياب الجميلة.. مغرمة بالرفاهية و الترف و أي شيء قد يبلغالكمال.. الغيرة هي عدوتها اللدود، و قد تدمر مستقبلها و سعادتها..فهي فيمنتهى الصراحة..لا تعرف الكذب أبداً،حادة الذكاء.. سريعةالبديهة، تفهمالأمور بسرعةو من نظرة واحدة، سريعة التفكير و إصدار القرار وكذلك في تنفيذه،تعشق الحرية و الإنطلاق و الذهاب إلى كل مكان مما يجعل الإشاعات تنتشر حولها،أعصابها دائماً قلقة متوترة 

مواليد شهرمايو

هذه المرأة لاتستطيع التنازل عنها، إنها جميلة مرحة تنظر إلى الحياةبمنظار وردي، تزرع البهجةفي روحك، تجعل التفاؤل يتسلل إلى مسامك مهما كانتكآبتك فهي قمة في الحنانورفاهية الحس، تقدم العونللجميع.. تحقق نجاحات في جميع مراحل عمرها، واعيةبعيدة النظر. لها قدرةفائقة على تحويل كل شيء و أي شيء من الفشل إلى النجاح،أفكارها متجددةو خلاقة وحياتها مسالمة جميلة. تفتقد إلى القرار الصائب، والتردد هو عيبهاالأساسي ، تخشى أن يتأثر رأيها بأي شيء و لأي شيء، و لهدا تميلللتغيرالدائم،رغم درتها على تنظيم أفكارها و تحديد ما تريده بدقة..فضولية،دائمةالسؤال، سريعة الاستيعاب، لديها ذاكرة فوتوغرافية، تسمع و تسجل ما يقاللهافي ذاكرتها.. تلفت النظر بطريقة تفكيرها العلمية المنطقية..تمتاز بسلامةالذوق و على الأخص في إنتقاء الألوان البديعة.. تميل للكسل و لا تريد أنتتعب نفسها أو ترهق جسدها في العمل أياً كان نوعه.. لا تعرف الأنانية،لديها القدرة على الإمساك بزمام الأمور في مجال العمل، و من الصعب جداً أنتجدها مستسلمة لأي قوى خارجيه أو تخضع لسواها
مواليد شهريونيو

هذه المرأة جميلة، سعيدة الحظ، مغرمة بالألوان والزهور وبالطبيعةوالفنون....... عواطفها حارة بالرغم من تقلبها وهوائيتها مما يجعلها تبدوباردة الإحساس بعض الشيء. واقعية لا يغرها الكلام العطفي ومعسولالقول، فهيتحب بعقلها لا بقلبها ، تعشق المال إلا أنها تقطر أحيانا فيالمصاريف بما يشبهالبخل..و ابتسامتها تفتح لها الكثير من الأبواب،لهذا فهي تخسر الكثير عندما تكفعن أن تكون بشوشة الوجهجذابة الحديث.. تحب الحيوانات الأليفة غالصيرة و غالباًما يكون في دارهاقفص للطيور المفردة .مواليد شهر يوليوهذه المرأة متفائلة دائماً..ثابتة الرأي..تهوى المغامرات الصعبة..لا تتبدلآراؤها مهما تقلبت الظروف..و تصرفاتها عموماً تتسم بالخجل و التهذيب..تصدقبسهولة شديدة كل ما يقال لها..تقف إلى جانب أصدقائهافي كل المواقف وخاصةأصعبها ، جميلة الخلق .........كثيرة النشاط .. مجدةفي العمل .. وتنجح أحياناًفي المكر و الخداع ، قد تكون عصبية خيالية مع نفسهاوتميل إلى الوحدة والحزن،وتنسى الاهتمام بصحتها ، المرأة تعتمد على نفسها ،وتضحي في سبيل سعادة وراحةمن حولها ..، ناعمة ......جميلة..كسولة بعضالشيء.. لا تبالغ في مظاهرهاالخارجية ..، قادرة على ترجمة أحا سيسها كلاماًواضحاً..وهذا أفضل لهاكثيراً..لأن الناس دائماًيحاولون استغلال صحتها ... يجب ألا تحمل حالتهاالنفسية أي ضغط من أي نوع ..إذا ما شعرت بأي اختناق أو ضيق من حولها يجب أنتقول بمنتهى الصراحة.. "كفى"



!.مواليد شهر أغسطس

صلبة الرأي ، لاتستلم بسهولة ، الكلمة دائماً هي كلمتها مما يسبب الكثير منالمشكلات،كريمة تحبالخير وتقدمة للمحيطين بها بلا حساب، حساسة، لها تقاطيعحادة و ملامح قوية..بشوشةالوجه تجذب لها الآخرين بمجاملتها للمحيطين بها، تفعل كل شيء كما يحلولها، ومن الأفضل ألا ينصحها أحد بفعل شيىء، فهي تعصبة لرأيها..كسولة، تميل إلىالنوم و البلادة، تختال في مشيتها و تهتم كثيراً بمظهرها وأناقتها


.مواليد شهر سبتمبر

كثيرةالحياء..طاهرة.........نقية..حسنة الخلق، شديدة الذكاء و العاطفة،هادئة متحفظةفي تصرفاتها موزونة العقل والحكمة، مخلصة لا تسمح لأحد أن يهينهاأو يقلل منشأنها..تحب الرجل الأنيق المنظم و تكره الرجلالكذاب و تراه ثعبانًا سامالأنياب..واقعية لا تترك نفسها للأحلام، تنفقمالها بحكمة.. علاقتها بربها قويةو إيمانها به كأنها تراه ينير طريقهادائماً و نادراً ما يمسها سوء....دقيقة فيكل شيء و الويل لمن يحاول أنيغشها..صوتها ناعم يدل على الفهم و الصدق والحكمة..تبحث عنعيوب الناس و تتعرض لهم بالنقد و هي تظن أنها تسدي لهم نصيحةغالية


مواليد شهر أكتوبر

جميلة..ساحرة..لا تعترفبالسن..تحب استعمال الزينة..ذكية..تحب العلم والدراسة. متألقة..ذات موهبهجارية منذ صغرها..لهذا تصل إلى الثروة و الغنى فيوقت قصير، قوية، عنيدة..تحبالسيطرة..صعبة الإقناع لكنها شديدة العاطفة،ولديها غريزة أنثوية قوية، غامضة،فاتنة. تعرف شخصية المرء بمجرد رؤيته،ولهذا فهي قادرة على أن تمنح كل إنسانالكلام الذي يناسبه و من ثم تخترق القلوببيسر و سهولة، هذا بالإضافةإلىطريقتها الناعمة الواثقة في الحديث..شديدة الإسراف و التبذير... و طريقةصرفهاللمال تدل على عدم اهتمام ولا مبالاة بقيمته..آية في الأناقة، تغالي فيالحب..كما تغالي في الكره..و تحتقر كل شيء لاتستطيع إنجازه.......لا تقبلبأن يتدخل أحد في حياتها الخاصة مهما كانتمكانته..لا تخدع بسهولة و تشم رائحةالكذب من بعيد..تحب الصدقو الحق،و لا تبالي بسوء فهم الأصدقاءلها.


.مواليد شهر نوفمبر



صاحبة إرادة قوية.. تعشقالاستقلال..عقلها يسبق عمرها وينتظرهامستقبل مرموق، تتمتع بضمير حي .. تبنيمشاريعها على أسس متينة..وروابطهاالأسرية قوية، فهي قادرة على بناء بيتعظيممفعم بالسعادة والهناء. رياضية جدًا..أخلاقها..وجسمها..تحب التعاون معالآخرين في حل مشكلاتهم ...مخلصة..تضحي من أجل الآخرين..لديها أعماق عاطفيةساحرة.وفاتنة..لا تقبل الأعمال الرديئة و لا تحترمها. مولعة بالحرية وتكرهأي نظام أو قانون، تميل إلى السفر..خيالية..صعبة الإقناع........لديها أنوثةفواحة و غريزة قوية..عنيدة و مسيطرة. ذاكرتها قوية، عقلها جبار، صريحة معنفسها وصادقة مع الآخرين..لها حيوية و نشاط فائقين.. تتمتعبروح قتالية وتميل إلى الإسراف بطبيعتها، عندما تريد شيئاً تصمم عليه وتنجزه بجدارة..ملتزمةأمام نفسها و أمام الآخرين أحياناً مما قد يصيبهابالإحساس الزائدبالعظمة.


..مواليد شهر ديسمبر


تتميز بنظرتها المتفتحة على الحياة وهي الأكثر شعبية، و تتوقع من الجميعالبراعة و الحكمة.. قوة إرادتها تساعدهاعلى تحمل الضغوط بقوة و عزم، صبورةجداً، حساسة إلى درجة كبيرة.. تحيط الآخرينبالحب و الحنان..قد تندم بعضالأحيان على الأشياء التي تدفع ثمنها بسبب زلةلسان فيجب أن تحاول دائماًالحفاظ على الهدوء و الصمت كلما أمكن.. من أخطرعيوبها سرعة نفاد صبرها ومللها الدائم.. مرحة تفتح قلبها للجميع في يسر وبساطة.. تظل شابة مهما تقدمبها العمر..تكره الكذب و الكذابين، لا تتردد في قولالحق مهما كلفها ذلك منتضحيات. عاطفتها مشتعلة دائمًا، و أحياناً تفقد السيطرةعلى أعصابها.. تبحثعن التحدي الصعب، منطلقة اجتماعياً و دائرة علاقاتها متسعةو مفتوحة فيانتظار أصدقاء جدد، أكثر مشكلاتها تكون بسبب الغيرة و كثرةالحاقدين والحاسدين حولها في كل مكان لأنها ذات قلب أبيض... تتحدث بعذوبة وصراحة، تثير غيرة بقيةالنساء، واضحة، أنيقة في بساطة، متألقة عاطفياً..باختصارهي مثالللجاذبية..الوضوح..الواقعية، الاعتزاز و ... الثقهبالنفس



يارب يعجبكم وقريبا  صفات الشباب بى اشهر الميلاد:big37::11_1_211v:


----------



## jesus-girl17 (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: صفات البنات على حسب شهور ميلادهم‎*

thx alot asalya 4 the subject


----------



## asalya (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: صفات البنات على حسب شهور ميلادهم‎*

ميرسى لى مرورك


----------



## dodi lover (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: صفات البنات على حسب شهور ميلادهم‎*

ميرسى على المعلومات الجميلة دى

على فكرة دى معلومات صحيحة دة
انا وجدت كل المعلومات دى فى حبيبتى ميرسى ليكى​


----------



## tete99 (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: صفات البنات على حسب شهور ميلادهم‎*

ثواني مش صح كل الي فيها
انا من مواليد شهر يناير و في شويةمن كل شهر
شكلي مولودة على مراحل!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: صفات البنات على حسب شهور ميلادهم‎*



> .مواليد شهر سبتمبر
> 
> كثيرةالحياء..طاهرة.........نقية..حسنة الخلق، شديدة الذكاء و العاطفة،هادئة متحفظةفي تصرفاتها موزونة العقل والحكمة، مخلصة لا تسمح لأحد أن يهينهاأو يقلل منشأنها..تحب الرجل الأنيق المنظم و تكره الرجلالكذاب و تراه ثعبانًا سامالأنياب..واقعية لا تترك نفسها للأحلام، تنفقمالها بحكمة.. علاقتها بربها قويةو إيمانها به كأنها تراه ينير طريقهادائماً و نادراً ما يمسها سوء....دقيقة فيكل شيء و الويل لمن يحاول أنيغشها..صوتها ناعم يدل على الفهم و الصدق والحكمة..تبحث عنعيوب الناس و تتعرض لهم بالنقد و هي تظن أنها تسدي لهم نصيحةغالية


 
امممممممممممممم بصي هو يعني فية حجات صح و حجات مش صح دا بالنسبالي يعني

ميرسي يا عسلية على الموضوع العسل


----------



## asalya (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: صفات البنات على حسب شهور ميلادهم‎*

العفوووووو يا قمر


----------



## sosana (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صفات البنات على حسب شهور ميلادهم‎*



> مواليد شهر فبراير
> 
> هذه المرآةاجتماعية قادرة على التعامل مع جميع أنواع البشر على اختلاف ميولهمو أهدافهم وثقافاتهم، و هي في نفس الوقت تميل للهدوء و تقدر المشاعرالرومانسية الرقيقة وتتميز باستقلالية الرأي..تعشقالطبيعة و الحياة الفطرية،تحب العطاء و هي شديدةالانفعال أحيانا،ً ولكنانفعالاتها دائما ًمؤقتة، تبدأ بصورة مفاجئة-هكذا دونأي مقدمات- و تنتهي بنفسالصورة لبساطة و تلقائية روحها التي تمتاز أيضاً بالخجلو الحياء الشديدين والتدين..و تكون عادة محافظة اجتماعياً..تملك قدراً عاليًامن السيطرة علىالنفس و ضبط الأعصاب.. قدرتها على العطاء دائماً في ازديادلأنها عاطفيةبالفطرة ، تميل إلى الرومانسية الحالمة في معظم الأحيان. شعارها "افعل ماتريد،مما لا يرفضه المجتمع" فهي تتصرف على سجيتها و في هدوء يصل إلىحدالغموض أحيانا.ً و تتميز بشخصية مستقلة و دأبها في العمل يكسبها مكانةخاصة.. تحب الناس، تمتاز بالحساسيه المفرطة و القلب الرقيق و الذكاء الحادمعا،ً لو أتاحت لنفسها الوقت الكافي فهي تنجز أعمالها على أكملوجه



ميرسي يا asalya على الموضوع الجامد ده
ربنا يبارك حيتك يا قمر


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صفات البنات على حسب شهور ميلادهم‎*

*الموضوع حلو اوى بس انا زعلانه فين شهر يوليو مش موجووووووووووووووووووود
ميرسى يا  
asalya ​*


----------



## LOVE FOR ALL (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صفات البنات على حسب شهور ميلادهم‎*

!.مواليد شهر أغسطس

صلبة الرأي ، لاتستلم بسهولة ، الكلمة دائماً هي كلمتها مما يسبب الكثير منالمشكلات،كريمة تحبالخير وتقدمة للمحيطين بها بلا حساب، حساسة، لها تقاطيعحادة و ملامح قوية..بشوشةالوجه تجذب لها الآخرين بمجاملتها للمحيطين بها، تفعل كل شيء كما يحلولها، ومن الأفضل ألا ينصحها أحد بفعل شيىء، فهي تعصبة لرأيها..كسولة، تميل إلىالنوم و البلادة، تختال في مشيتها و تهتم كثيراً بمظهرها وأناقتها


معقوووووووول

نسخه منى

ميرسى كتير للتوبيك الاخر حاجة دة


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صفات البنات على حسب شهور ميلادهم‎*

*



			شهر مارس

هذه المرأه مثال للسحر و الجاذبية..باهرةالجمال حقاً وذكية..تحب العلمتهتم بدراسة اللغات الأجنبية و كثرة النشاط والقوة .. معروفة بصواب الرأي،لكنها قد تكون قاسية القلب أحياناً......... ليستفي حاجه إلى من يحثها علىالعمل فهي مشغولة على الدوام به، لا يمكن أنتراهافي حالة كسل، سريعة الحركة، جميلة الطلعة..باختصار هي قطعه غنية رائعةيتطلعالمرء إليها طويلاً ليملأ عينيه من جمالها.فياضة الحيوية، و يبدو هذافي كل حركة من حركاتها الرشيقة..فهي تجذب الآخرينبنضارة بشرتها الوردية وكياستها و لباقتها في التعامل ورقتها في كلامها . وهي تحافظ على هذه الصفاتالجميلة حتى آخر يوم في حياتها.. بالآخرين،أشبه بثرثرة الأطفال معظمها تظاهر واستعراض لجذب الإنتباه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



يكسوفى كل ده فيا دورولى على عريس بقى ​*


----------



## meraa (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*صفات البنات حسب شهر مولدهن*

مواليد شهر يناير
السمات المميزة لهذه المرأة:هذه المرأة ساحرة تجذب إليها الأنظار أينما كانت ، لهذا ينبغي أن تحذر من جمالها الذي يجلب لها الكثير من المضايقات..لكنها قوية، حازمة، تفكر بعقل و منطق ، متمسكة بالتقاليد ، بسيطة في ملابسها، عفيفة النفس ، تعيش عمراً طويلاً..تكره الكذب التجديد..انفعالاتها الداخلية لا تظهر على وجهها و لا يبدو عليها الحزن أو الفرح..فهي بطبيعتها كتومة، يمكنك ائتمانها على أسرارك..و هي دقيقة رقيقة مؤدبة، تحب الجميع و تعمل حساب كل شيء ..حتى أدق التفاصيلات..تتمهل قبل أي قرار تتخذه،و بخاصة قرار الزواج فهي تأخذ تكبراً على التبسط معهم ، لكن من يعرفها جيداً يعرف أنها تقول الكلمة المناسبة في الوقت المناسب و للشخص المناسب!!!! 

مواليد شهر فبراير 
هذه المرأة اجتماعية قادرة على التعامل مع جميع أنواع البشر على اختلاف ميولهم و أهدافهم و ثقافاتهم، و هي في نفس الوقت تميل للهدوء و تقدر المشاعر الرومانسية الرقيقة و تتميز باستقلالية الرأي..تعشق الطبيعة و الحياة الفطرية،تحب العطاء و هي شديدة الانفعال أحيانا،ً و لكن انفعالاتها دائما ًمؤقتة، تبدأ بصورة مفاجئة-هكذا دون أي مقدمات- و تنتهي بنفس الصورة لبساطة و تلقائية روحها التي تمتاز أيضاً بالخجل و الحياء الشديدين والتدين..و تكون عادة محافظة اجتماعياً..تملك قدراً عاليًا من السيطرة على النفس و ضبط الأعصاب.. قدرتها على العطاء دائماً في ازدياد لأنها عاطفية بالفطرة ، تميل إلى الرومانسية الحالمة في معظم الأحيان. شعارها "افعل ما تريد،مما لا يرفضه المجتمع" فهي تتصرف على سجيتها و في هدوء يصل إلى حد الغموض أحيانا.ً و تتميز بشخصية مستقلة و دأبها في العمل يكسبها مكانة خاصة.. تحب الناس، تمتاز بالحساسيه المفرطة و القلب الرقيق و الذكاء الحاد معا،ً لو أتاحت لنفسها الوقت الكافي فهي تنجز أعمالها على أكمل وجه. 

مواليد شهر مارس 
هذه المرأه مثال للسحر و الجاذبية..باهرة الجمال حقاً وذكية..تحب العلم ...تهتم بدراسة اللغات الأجنبية و كثرة النشاط و القوة .. معروفة بصواب الرأي، لكنها قد تكون قاسية القلب أحياناً......... ليست في حاجه إلى من يحثها على العمل فهي مشغولة على الدوام به، لا يمكن أن تراها في حالة كسل، سريعة الحركة، جميلة الطلعة..باختصار هي قطعه غنية رائعة يتطلع المرء إليها طويلاً ليملأ عينيه من جمالها. فياضة الحيوية، و يبدو هذا في كل حركة من حركاتها الرشيقة..فهي تجذب الآخرين بنضارة بشرتها الوردية و كياستها و لباقتها في التعامل ورقتها في كلامها . و هي تحافظ على هذه الصفات الجميلة حتى آخر يوم في حياتها.. بالآخرين، أشبه بثرثرة الأطفال معظمها تظاهر و استعراض لجذب الإنتباه... 


مواليد شهر إبريل 
هذه المرأه ذكيه فطنة..حادة الملاحظة. اجتماعيه محبة للناس، سهلة التكيف معهم بشرط أن يكونوا بسطاء و صادقين مع أنفسهم و بعيدين عن الإدعاء و التملق. عبثاً تحاول وعظها أو إقناعها لأنها لا تتأثر بالمنطق، لكنها تفرق بين الخطأ و الصواب،جريئة عصبية..لا تستسلم أبدا ًللأوهام أو الأحلام، فهي تعتني جداً بجمالها و مظهرها..و لا تتنازل أبداً من مركز الصدارة. و هي مشهورة بكثرة الإنفاق و تبديد المال، تحب الثياب الجميلة.. مغرمة بالرفاهية و الترف و أي شيء قد يبلغ الكمال.. الغيرة هي عدوتها اللدود، و قد تدمر مستقبلها و سعادتها..فهي في منتهى الصراحة..لا تعرف الكذب أبداً،حادة الذكاء.. سريعة البديهة، تفهم الأمور بسرعة و من نظرة واحدة، سريعة التفكير و إصدار القرار وكذلك في تنفيذه، تعشق الحرية و الإنطلاق و الذهاب إلى كل مكان مما يجعل الإشاعات تنتشر حولها، أعصابها دائماً قلقة متوترة. 

مواليد شهر مايو 
هذه المرأة لا تستطيع التنازل عنها، إنها جميلة مرحة تنظر إلى الحياة بمنظار وردي، تزرع البهجة في روحك، تجعل التفاؤل يتسلل إلى مسامك مهما كانت كآبتك فهي قمة في الحنان ورفاهية الحس، تقدم العون للجميع.. تحقق نجاحات في جميع مراحل عمرها، واعية بعيدة النظر. لها قدرة فائقة على تحويل كل شيء و أي شيء من الفشل إلى النجاح، أفكارها متجددة و خلاقة وحياتها مسالمة جميلة. تفتقد إلى القرار الصائب، و التردد هو عيبها الأساسي ، تخشى أن يتأثر رأيها بأي شيء و لأي شيء، و لهدا تميل للتغير الدائم،رغم قدرتها على تنظيم أفكارها و تحديد ما تريده بدقة..فضولية، دائمة السؤال، سريعة الاستيعاب، لديها ذاكرة فوتوغرافية، تسمع و تسجل ما يقال لها في ذاكرتها.. تلفت النظر بطريقة تفكيرها العلمية المنطقية..تمتاز بسلامة الذوق و على الأخص في إنتقاء الألوان البديعة.. تميل للكسل و لا تريد أن تتعب نفسها أو ترهق جسدها في العمل أياً كان نوعه.. لا تعرف الأنانية، لديها القدرة على الإمساك بزمام الأمور في مجال العمل، و من الصعب جداً أن تجدها مستسلمة لأي قوى خارجيه أو تخضع لسواها..

مواليد شهر يونيو
هذه المرأة جميلة، سعيدة الحظ، مغرمة بالألوان والزهور وبالطبيعة والفنون....... عواطفها حارة بالرغم من تقلبها وهوائيتها مما يجعلها تبدو باردة الإحساس بعض الشيء. واقعية لا يغرها الكلام العطفي ومعسول القول، فهي تحب بعقلها لا بقلبها ، تعشق المال إلا أنها تقطر أحيانا في المصاريف بما يشبه البخل..و ابتسامتها تفتح لها الكثير من الأبواب، لهذا فهي تخسر الكثير عندما تكف عن أن تكون بشوشة الوجه جذابة الحديث.. تحب الحيوانات الأليفة الصغيرة و غالباً ما يكون في دارها قفص للطيور المغردة . 

مواليد شهر يوليو 
هذه المرأة متفائلة دائماً..ثابتة الرأي..تهوى المغامرات الصعبة..لا تتبدل آراؤها مهما تقلبت الظروف..و تصرفاتها عموماً تتسم بالخجل و التهذيب..تصدق بسهولة شديدة كل ما يقال لها..تقف إلى جانب أصدقائها في كل المواقف وخاصة أصعبها ، جميلة الخلق .........كثيرة النشاط .. مجدة في العمل .. وتنجح أحياناً في المكر و الخداع ، قد تكون عصبية خيالية مع نفسها وتميل إلى الوحدة والحزن، وتنسى الاهتمام بصحتها ، المرأة تعتمد على نفسها ، وتضحي في سبيل سعادة وراحة من حولها ..، ناعمة .......جميلة..كسولة بعض الشيء.. لا تبالغ في مظاهرها الخارجية ..، قادرة على ترجمة أحا سيسها كلاماً واضحاً..وهذا أفضل لها كثيراً..لأن الناس دائماً يحاولون استغلال صحتها ... يجب ألا تحمل حالتها النفسية أي ضغط من أي نوع .. إذا ما شعرت بأي اختناقأو ضيق من حولها يجب أن تقول بمنتهى الصراحة.. "كفى"!. 

مواليد شهر أغسطس 
صلبة الرأي ، لا تستلم بسهولة ، الكلمة دائماً هي كلمتها مما يسبب الكثير من المشكلات،كربمة تحب الخير وتقدمة للمحيطين بها بلا حساب، ، حساسة، لها تقاطيع حادة و ملامح قوية.. بشوشة الوجه تجذب لها الآخرين بمجاملتها للمحيطين بها، تفعل كل شيء كما يحلو لها، و من الأفضل ألا ينصحها أحد بفعل شيىء، فهي متعصبة لرأيها..كسولة، تميل إلى النوم و البلادة، تختال في مشيتها و تهتم كثيراً بمظهرها وأناقتها. 


مواليد شهرسبتمبر 
كثيرة الحياء..طاهرة.........نقية..حس نة الخلق، شديدة الذكاء والعاطفة، هادئة متحفظة في تصرفاتها موزونة العقل والحكمة، مخلصة لا تسمح لأحد أن يهينها أو يقلل من شأنها..تحب الرجل الأنيق المنظم و تكره الرجل الكذاب و تراه ثعبانًا سام الأنياب..واقعية لا تترك نفسها للأحلام، تنفق مالها بحكمة.. علاقتها بربها قوية و إيمانها به كأنها تراه ينير طريقها دائماً و نادراً ما يمسها سوء....دقيقة في كل شيء و الويل لمن يحاول أن يغشها..صوتها ناعم يدل على الفهم و الصدق و الحكمة..تبحث عن عيوب الناس و تتعرض لهم بالنقد و هي تظن أنها تسدي لهم نصيحة غالية. 

مواليد شهر أكتوبر 
جميلة..ساحرة..لا تعترف بالسن..تحب استعمال الزينة..ذكية..تحب العلم و الدراسة. متألقة..ذات موهبه تجارية منذ صغرها..لهذا تصل إلى الثروة و الغنى في وقت قصير، قوية، عنيدة..تحب السيطرة..صعبة الإقناع لكنها شديدة العاطفة، ولديها غريزة أنثوية قوية، غامضة، فاتنة. تعرف شخصية المرء بمجرد رؤيته،و لهذا فهي قادرة على أن تمنح كل إنسان الكلام الذي يناسبه و من ثم تخترق القلوب بيسر و سهولة، هذا بالإضافة إلى طريقتها الناعمة الواثقة في الحديث..شديدة الإسراف و التبذير... و طريقة صرفها للمال تدل على عدم اهتمام ولا مبالاة بقيمته..آية في الأناقة، تغالي في الحب..كما تغالي في الكره..و تحتقر كل شيء لا تستطيع إنجازه.......لا تقبل بأن يتدخل أحد في حياتها الخاصة مهما كانت مكانته..لا تخدع بسهولة و تشم رائحة الكذب من بعيد..تحب الصدق و الحق،و لا تبالي بسوء فهم الأصدقاء لها.. 

مواليد شهر نوفمبر 
صاحبة إرادة قوية.. تعشق الاستقلال..عقلها يسبق عمرها وينتظرها مستقبل مرموق، تتمتع بضمير حي .. تبني مشاريعها على أسس متينة..وروابطها الأسرية قوية، فهي قادرة على بناء بيت عظيم مفعم بالسعادة والهناء. رياضية جدًا..أخلاقها..وجسمها..تحب التعاون مع الآخرين في حل مشكلاتهم ...مخلصة..تضحي من أجل الآخرين..لديها أعماق عاطفية ساحرة.وفاتنة..لا تقبل الأعمال الرديئة و لا تحترمها. مولعة بالحرية وتكره أي نظام أو قانون، تميل إلى السفر..خيالية..صعبة الإقناع........لديها أنوثة فواحة و غريزة قوية..عنيدة و مسيطرة. ذاكرتها قوية، عقلها جبار، صريحة مع نفسها وصادقة مع الآخرين..لها حيوية و نشاط فائقين.. تتمتع بروح قتالية و تميل إلى الإسراف بطبيعتها، عندما تريد شيئاً تصمم عليه و تنجزه بجدارة..ملتزمة أمام نفسها و أمام الآخرين أحياناً مما قد يصيبها بالإحساس الزائد بالعظمة... 

مواليد شهر ديسمبر 
تتميز بنظرتها المتفتحة على الحياة و هي الأكثر شعبية، و تتوقع من الجميع البراعة والحكمة.. قوة إرادتها تساعدها على تحمل الضغوط بقوة و عزم، صبورة جداً، حساسة إلى درجة كبيرة.. تحيط الآخرين بالحب و الحنان..قد تندم بعض الأحيان على الأشياء التي تدفع ثمنها بسبب زلة لسان فيجب أن تحاول دائماً الحفاظ على الهدوء و الصمت كلما أمكن.. من أخطر عيوبها سرعة نفاد صبرها و مللها الدائم.. مرحة تفتح قلبها للجميع في يسر و بساطة.. تظل شابة مهما تقدم بها العمر..تكره الكذب و الكذابين، لا تتردد في قول الحق مهما كلفها ذلك من تضحيات. عاطفتها مشتعلة دائمًا، و أحياناً تفقد السيطرة على أعصابها.. تبحث عنالتحدي الصعب، منطلقة اجتماعياً و دائرة علاقاتها متسعة و مفتوحة في انتظار أصدقاء جدد، أكثر مشكلاتها تكون بسبب الغيرة و كثرة الحاقدين و الحاسدين حولها في كل مكان لأنها ذات قلب أبيض... تتحدث بعذوبة و صراحة، تثير غيرة بقية النساء، واضحة، أنيقة في بساطة، متألقة عاطفياً..باختصار هي مثال للجاذبية..الوضوح..الواقعية، الاعتزاز و ... الثقة بالنفس .
م 
ن
ق
و
ل


----------



## sameh7610 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صفات البنات حسب شهر مولدهن*

*موضوع جميل

ميرسى ليكى ميرا​*


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صفات البنات حسب شهر مولدهن*

موضوع جميل يا سامح 
شكرا على تعبك​


----------



## totty (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صفات البنات حسب شهر مولدهن*



> مواليد شهر فبراير
> هذه المرأة اجتماعية قادرة على التعامل مع جميع أنواع البشر على اختلاف ميولهم و أهدافهم و ثقافاتهم، و هي في نفس الوقت تميل للهدوء و تقدر المشاعر الرومانسية الرقيقة و تتميز باستقلالية الرأي..تعشق الطبيعة و الحياة الفطرية،تحب العطاء و هي شديدة الانفعال أحيانا،ً و لكن انفعالاتها دائما ًمؤقتة، تبدأ بصورة مفاجئة-هكذا دون أي مقدمات- و تنتهي بنفس الصورة لبساطة و تلقائية روحها التي تمتاز أيضاً بالخجل و الحياء الشديدين والتدين..و تكون عادة محافظة اجتماعياً..تملك قدراً عاليًا من السيطرة على النفس و ضبط الأعصاب.. قدرتها على العطاء دائماً في ازدياد لأنها عاطفية بالفطرة ، تميل إلى الرومانسية الحالمة في معظم الأحيان. شعارها "افعل ما تريد،مما لا يرفضه المجتمع" فهي تتصرف على سجيتها و في هدوء يصل إلى حد الغموض أحيانا.ً و تتميز بشخصية مستقلة و دأبها في العمل يكسبها مكانة خاصة.. تحب الناس، تمتاز بالحساسيه المفرطة و القلب الرقيق و الذكاء الحاد معا،ً لو أتاحت لنفسها الوقت الكافي فهي تنجز أعمالها على أكمل وجه.



*موضوع جميييييييل 

ياريت يكون فيا كل الصفات الحلوه دى

ميرسى يا ميرا*​


----------



## emy (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صفات البنات حسب شهر مولدهن*




> مواليد شهر ديسمبر


 
​*حلو خالص*​*تسلم ايدك يا قمره*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صفات البنات حسب شهر مولدهن*

_*
هذه المرأة لا تستطيع التنازل عنها، إنها جميلة مرحة تنظر إلى الحياة بمنظار وردي، تزرع البهجة في روحك، تجعل التفاؤل يتسلل إلى مسامك مهما كانت كآبتك فهي قمة في الحنان ورفاهية الحس، تقدم العون للجميع.. تحقق نجاحات في جميع مراحل عمرها، واعية بعيدة النظر. لها قدرة فائقة على تحويل كل شيء و أي شيء من الفشل إلى النجاح، أفكارها متجددة و خلاقة وحياتها مسالمة جميلة. تفتقد إلى القرار الصائب، و التردد هو عيبها الأساسي ، تخشى أن يتأثر رأيها بأي شيء و لأي شيء، و لهدا تميل للتغير الدائم،رغم قدرتها على تنظيم أفكارها و تحديد ما تريده بدقة..فضولية، دائمة السؤال، سريعة الاستيعاب، لديها ذاكرة فوتوغرافية، تسمع و تسجل ما يقال لها في ذاكرتها.. تلفت النظر بطريقة تفكيرها العلمية المنطقية..تمتاز بسلامة الذوق و على الأخص في إنتقاء الألوان البديعة.. تميل للكسل و لا تريد أن تتعب نفسها أو ترهق جسدها في العمل أياً كان نوعه.. لا تعرف الأنانية، لديها القدرة على الإمساك بزمام الأمور في مجال العمل، و من الصعب جداً أن تجدها مستسلمة لأي قوى خارجيه أو تخضع لسواها..*_​


----------



## meraa (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صفات البنات حسب شهر مولدهن*



sameh7610 قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> 
> ميرسى ليكى ميرا​*


ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## meraa (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صفات البنات حسب شهر مولدهن*



مسيحية للأبد قال:


> موضوع جميل يا سامح
> شكرا على تعبك​


ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## meraa (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صفات البنات حسب شهر مولدهن*



totty قال:


> *موضوع جميييييييل
> 
> ياريت يكون فيا كل الصفات الحلوه دى
> 
> ميرسى يا ميرا*​


 ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## meraa (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صفات البنات حسب شهر مولدهن*



emy قال:


> *حلو خالص*​*تسلم ايدك يا قمره*​


ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## meraa (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صفات البنات حسب شهر مولدهن*



الانبا ونس قال:


> _*
> هذه المرأة لا تستطيع التنازل عنها، إنها جميلة مرحة تنظر إلى الحياة بمنظار وردي، تزرع البهجة في روحك، تجعل التفاؤل يتسلل إلى مسامك مهما كانت كآبتك فهي قمة في الحنان ورفاهية الحس، تقدم العون للجميع.. تحقق نجاحات في جميع مراحل عمرها، واعية بعيدة النظر. لها قدرة فائقة على تحويل كل شيء و أي شيء من الفشل إلى النجاح، أفكارها متجددة و خلاقة وحياتها مسالمة جميلة. تفتقد إلى القرار الصائب، و التردد هو عيبها الأساسي ، تخشى أن يتأثر رأيها بأي شيء و لأي شيء، و لهدا تميل للتغير الدائم،رغم قدرتها على تنظيم أفكارها و تحديد ما تريده بدقة..فضولية، دائمة السؤال، سريعة الاستيعاب، لديها ذاكرة فوتوغرافية، تسمع و تسجل ما يقال لها في ذاكرتها.. تلفت النظر بطريقة تفكيرها العلمية المنطقية..تمتاز بسلامة الذوق و على الأخص في إنتقاء الألوان البديعة.. تميل للكسل و لا تريد أن تتعب نفسها أو ترهق جسدها في العمل أياً كان نوعه.. لا تعرف الأنانية، لديها القدرة على الإمساك بزمام الأمور في مجال العمل، و من الصعب جداً أن تجدها مستسلمة لأي قوى خارجيه أو تخضع لسواها..
> *_​


ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## meraa (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صفات البنات حسب شهر مولدهن*



الانبا ونس قال:


> _*
> هذه المرأة لا تستطيع التنازل عنها، إنها جميلة مرحة تنظر إلى الحياة بمنظار وردي، تزرع البهجة في روحك، تجعل التفاؤل يتسلل إلى مسامك مهما كانت كآبتك فهي قمة في الحنان ورفاهية الحس، تقدم العون للجميع.. تحقق نجاحات في جميع مراحل عمرها، واعية بعيدة النظر. لها قدرة فائقة على تحويل كل شيء و أي شيء من الفشل إلى النجاح، أفكارها متجددة و خلاقة وحياتها مسالمة جميلة. تفتقد إلى القرار الصائب، و التردد هو عيبها الأساسي ، تخشى أن يتأثر رأيها بأي شيء و لأي شيء، و لهدا تميل للتغير الدائم،رغم قدرتها على تنظيم أفكارها و تحديد ما تريده بدقة..فضولية، دائمة السؤال، سريعة الاستيعاب، لديها ذاكرة فوتوغرافية، تسمع و تسجل ما يقال لها في ذاكرتها.. تلفت النظر بطريقة تفكيرها العلمية المنطقية..تمتاز بسلامة الذوق و على الأخص في إنتقاء الألوان البديعة.. تميل للكسل و لا تريد أن تتعب نفسها أو ترهق جسدها في العمل أياً كان نوعه.. لا تعرف الأنانية، لديها القدرة على الإمساك بزمام الأمور في مجال العمل، و من الصعب جداً أن تجدها مستسلمة لأي قوى خارجيه أو تخضع لسواها..
> *_​


ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## gonees (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صفات البنات حسب شهر مولدهن*

موضوع جميل يا ميرا 
بحب اوي مواضيع الشخصية دي
ميرسي


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صفات البنات حسب شهر مولدهن*



meraa قال:


> مواليد شهر يناير
> السمات المميزة لهذه المرأة:هذه المرأة ساحرة تجذب إليها الأنظار أينما كانت ، لهذا ينبغي أن تحذر من جمالها الذي يجلب لها الكثير من المضايقات..لكنها قوية، حازمة، تفكر بعقل و منطق ، متمسكة بالتقاليد ، بسيطة في ملابسها، عفيفة النفس ، تعيش عمراً طويلاً..تكره الكذب التجديد..انفعالاتها الداخلية لا تظهر على وجهها و لا يبدو عليها الحزن أو الفرح..فهي بطبيعتها كتومة، يمكنك ائتمانها على أسرارك..و هي دقيقة رقيقة مؤدبة، تحب الجميع و تعمل حساب كل شيء ..حتى أدق التفاصيلات..تتمهل قبل أي قرار تتخذه،و بخاصة قرار الزواج فهي تأخذ تكبراً على التبسط معهم ، لكن من يعرفها جيداً يعرف أنها تقول الكلمة المناسبة في الوقت المناسب و للشخص المناسب!!!!
> 
> مواليد شهر فبراير
> ...






*والولاد شو؟؟؟
صفر على الشمال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههه
بهزر
مشكورة
خبير الابراج سابقا"*​


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: صفات البنات حسب شهر مولدهن*

*موضوع جمييييييييل *
*وخصوصا الشهر دة*
مواليد شهر مايو 
هذه المرأة لا تستطيع التنازل عنها، إنها جميلة مرحة تنظر إلى الحياة بمنظار وردي، تزرع البهجة في روحك، تجعل التفاؤل يتسلل إلى مسامك مهما كانت كآبتك فهي قمة في الحنان ورفاهية الحس، تقدم العون للجميع.. تحقق نجاحات في جميع مراحل عمرها، واعية بعيدة النظر. لها قدرة فائقة على تحويل كل شيء و أي شيء من الفشل إلى النجاح، أفكارها متجددة و خلاقة وحياتها مسالمة جميلة. تفتقد إلى القرار الصائب، و التردد هو عيبها الأساسي ، تخشى أن يتأثر رأيها بأي شيء و لأي شيء، و لهدا تميل للتغير الدائم،رغم قدرتها على تنظيم أفكارها و تحديد ما تريده بدقة..فضولية، دائمة السؤال، سريعة الاستيعاب، لديها ذاكرة فوتوغرافية، تسمع و تسجل ما يقال لها في ذاكرتها.. تلفت النظر بطريقة تفكيرها العلمية المنطقية..تمتاز بسلامة الذوق و على الأخص في إنتقاء الألوان البديعة.. تميل للكسل و لا تريد أن تتعب نفسها أو ترهق جسدها في العمل أياً كان نوعه.. لا تعرف الأنانية، لديها القدرة على الإمساك بزمام الأمور في مجال العمل، و من الصعب جداً أن تجدها مستسلمة لأي قوى خارجيه أو تخضع لسواها..

اصلة لية عندى طابع خاااااااااص ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2010)

*رد: صفات البنات على حسب شهور ميلادهم‎*

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 فبراير 2010)

*رد: صفات البنات على حسب شهور ميلادهم‎*

مرسي للمعلومات
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

*رد: صفات البنات حسب شهر ميلادهن*

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (9 فبراير 2010)

*رد: صفات البنات حسب شهر ميلادهن*

هذه المرأة لا تستطيع التنازل عنها، إنها جميلة مرحة تنظر إلى الحياة 
بمنظار وردي، تزرع البهجة في روحك، تجعل التفاؤل يتسلل إلى مسامك 
مهما كانت كآبتك فهي قمة في الحنان ورفاهية الحس، تقدم العون للجميع.. 
تحقق نجاحات في جميع مراحل عمرها، واعية بعيدة النظر. لها قدرة فائقة 
على تحويل كل شيء و أي شيء من الفشل إلى النجاح، أفكارها متجددة و خلاقة 
وحياتها مسالمة جميلة. 
تفتقد إلى القرار الصائب، و التردد هو عيبها الأساسي ، تخشى أن يتأثر 
رأيها بأي شيء و لأي شيء، و لهدا تميل للتغير الدائم،رغم قدرتها على 
تنظيم أفكارها و تحديد ما تريده بدقة..فضولية، دائمة السؤال، سريعة الاستيعاب، 
لديها ذاكرة فوتوغرافية، تسمع و تسجل ما يقال لها في ذاكرتها.. 
تلفت النظر بطريقة تفكيرها العلمية المنطقية..تمتاز بسلامة الذوق و 
على الأخص في إنتقاء الألوان البديعة.. 
تميل للكسل و لا تريد أن تتعب نفسها أو ترهق جسدها في العمل أياً كان نوعه.. 
لا تعرف الأنانية، لديها القدرة على الإمساك بزمام الأمور في مجال 
العمل، و من الصعب جداً أن تجدها مستسلمة لأي قوى خارجيه أو تخضع لسواها..


----------

